# 10hp inteck engine horizontal shaft



## gull1 (Feb 19, 2011)

my little wonder blower engine has been bending a pushrod almost every other time I use, have set gap with a feeler gage .006 , does anyone know proper technique for doing this?


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

Almost sounds like you have a bent valve. If the valve is sticking and the pushrod tries to open the valve and cant, well the pushrod is gonna give.

Are you sure you have the pushrod installed correctly?


----------



## gull1 (Feb 19, 2011)

brought it to tdc and set gap a .006 rotated acouple of time with gap staying the same.


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

I dont know what the model # of your engine is but on these intake and exhaust is between .004 - .006 and some have .004 -.008 I typically go in between .005 or .006. Make sure your on the compression stroke.

Like I said though, if you have a bent valve or sticking valve, it will bend your push rod.


----------

